# 120G stainless stand and LED lights



## RD66

After over 20 years decided to upgrade my 33 gallon to 120 gallon extra tall.

I have fabricated stand out of 1.5" Stainless square tubing. Everything is tig welded. 
New setup
- 120G - 26" high x 18" deep x 60" long
- Fluval 306 x 2
- 20LB CO2 aluminum tank 
- Victor 270HPT dual stage regulator, etc. etc

Next on the list:
- finish all the doors 
- canopy
- finish wiring LED lights
- finish programming arduino for led lights and CO2


----------



## pyrrolin

pic is a bit small and only one shows but from what I can see, it looks good


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I can't even see the pic.


----------



## Twilight

Very nice and clean set up. Love the welds.


----------



## tom g

*stand*

wow what a crisp looking tank love the stainless and clean welds 
look forward to seeing more pics of the finished product 
cheers


----------



## ScottL

I am curious about your LEDs. I am considering building a DIY LED fixture.
Which leds and drivers are you using?


----------



## RD66

I am using 4x Mean Well ELN-60-48P


----------



## BillD

Very nice stand. I worked with steel for 30+ years and that is a very nice piece of work.


----------



## Fishfur

Beautiful job.. well done!


----------



## LTPGuy

*Led*

This is a very hardcore setup. Thank you for the photo. Are you a welder? The joints looked very clean!

I would appreciate it if you can post more photo of your LED setup. Specifically:

1. Both side of what appears to be the heatsink to which the LED are soldered.
2. Close-up of how the LED are soldered or mounted to the heatsink.

It is possible also to provide source and cost of the LED and heatsink?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## RD66

Thank you everyone for kind words!

No I am not a welder. Welding is only a hobby.


I will post pictures of the LED setup.

I got the heatsink from 
heatsinkusa dot com ~$100


----------



## RD66

Haven't posted in a while. So here is long overdue update.
Added some flora to the aquarium.

Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'
Alternanthera reineckii sp. 'Mini'
Echinodorus tenellus 'Green'
Staurogyne repens
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Christmas moss


----------



## fish_luva

Very nice update,,, Really find the setup impressive on the rock arrangement. Once the plants grow in a bit it will look phenomenal.....

Good work....


----------



## RD66

Update 05.11.2014

Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia) is growing like a weed.
I have to trim it as it is sticking out 2" of the aquarium.

Light are on 12hours a day (including 30min sunrise and 30min sunset).

Had massive green algae outbreak couple weeks ago after adding qty.12 of 660nm Far Red Leds.
Currently RED LEDs are running at ~15%

White LEDs are running at about 50%
Blue LEDs are at 40%

at 100% algae will cover everything in less than 8 hours.


----------



## martini

Nice looking setup! Those are solid welds on thinwall stainless for someone who isnt a pro. nicely done.


----------



## RD66

February 2015 Update










Solved my algae issues with Aqua UV


----------



## RD66

March 2015 Update

Plants are growing out of control.

If anyone wants some Christmas Moss, follow the link

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147930


----------



## Marz

That is a wild looking tank!!!


----------



## RD66

Marz said:


> That is a wild looking tank!!!


thank you!


----------



## cb1021

That is an amazing tank. Very original aquascape (I've seen 500+). Technically speaking, you are use pillar formation rocks with Dutch style plants (stem plants with broad leaves). Rocks are rarely used on Dutch style aquariums. Furthermore you have a two-island setup in which there are large stones in the center surrounded by smaller stones. Your rocks can be interrupted as Iwagumi placement but you have placed moss on top of them, something never done in Iwagumi placements as they undermine the significance of the stones. The growth that you have promoted with your Ludwigia is something only seen in nature tanks. 

Your choice of fish - very interesting and unique. You create massive scale by having guppies which are small but very active. 

Like I said, I love your tank. It's refreshing which is what I care about after looking at aquascapes all day.


----------

